# my first button



## kronix (May 10, 2012)

I want to thank everyone who has contributed to this forum making it possible for me to learn how to refine my ewaste into gold. I had my local jeweller melt my gold down for me as i dont have a torch tip that focuses the heat enough. he offered to pour it into an ingot so i agreed. It tested over 22kt and im happy with my results. this is from finger foils and placer gold i have accumulated and refined.

*edited thread name ingot to button*


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 10, 2012)

I would call it a button rather than an ingot. But the color looks impressive. Congradulations.


----------



## kronix (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! yeah the shape is kinda weird he poured it into a mold but i guess i didnt have enough to make a desireable ingot shape. none the less im quite happy with my first nugget of sorts and can only hope to make more.


----------



## nickvc (May 11, 2012)

Nice looks good.
In my experience you need a couple of ounces at least to get a decent bar or ingot, I'm sure you will get that ingot 8)


----------



## kronix (May 11, 2012)

Yeah i currently have 11lbs of flatpacks with more on the way that i have arrangements with glondor to refine for me, im hoping to get another nice piece from that as well. ill get my first troy ounce soon enough lol.


----------



## joem (May 11, 2012)

HEY, you found my filling from my tooth. I'll be right over to get it. lol
Nice job


----------



## glondor (May 11, 2012)

Very nice. We will help you make it bigger. 8)


----------



## kronix (May 11, 2012)

I cant wait! i never knew how addicting this could be lol.


----------



## etack (May 11, 2012)

I think you should have left it as ingot it thought it was cool dream big. :lol: :lol: 

Eric


----------

